# Question about platforms



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

As there will be a couple of trains running here, a Rio Grande freight train and a (Amtrak?) passengers service, I'm doing the homework and looking for any station that is served by the passenger train and passe by the freight, like for example Helper or Green River stations in Utah.

As it can be seen in this picture of Green River station, there is only one platform and I wonder if both westbound and eastbound trains share the same track or both are used, in this case, do passengers get down on the grass (when on the track that can bee seen at the left of the picture)?










The same question for Helper station:










Thanks!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

look at these areas on Google Maps. At the highest resolution, you should be able to follow these tracks and see if there are crossovers up and down the line somewhere, which would allow the train on the other track to "borrow" the station.

Or you might find that the main line is mostly a single track with passing sidings, and at the station track is basically a passing siding.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with MTRR, you must be seeing a single
track main with passing sidings. The legal department
would not permit passengers being discharged onto grass.
The passenger cars, of course, have doors on both sides
so that station could very well serve both East and West
bound trains. You might note that the 'platform' is in
most cases little more than a sidewalk and not far
off of rail head height.

In the case of commuter stations you could find platforms
closer to the car door step height.

It is not that unusual to see fast freights barreling
past passenger platforms of small town stations.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree that it is very unlikely that passengers would disembark right onto grass. Although you can do what you want on your layout.

The railroad station in Old Saybrook sees both passenger (Amtrak and Shoreline East) and freight (CSX and Providence & Worcester). Each track does have its own platform there, but Acelas go ripping through at 90 mph without stopping on platform tracks, and freight uses one of the platform tracks.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

That was precisely what I didn't want to see as I don't like to mess with the polarity change and the double switch and all of that, but I followed the track and in fact I found crossovers at both ends.

I'll have to find a station with an island platform. I know I can do what I want in my layout but I will always prefer to stick to the real thing.


Thanks!


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

So, according to what I can understand, westbound trains will not have to change tracks to serve the platform, but eastbound trains will have to change. So I need 4 changes for this to work.

Do I need to care about polarity?

I guess any freight train will just occupy a parallel
track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure where you're getting hung up on polarity (although IIRC, your first question of this nature turned into one of ED-RRR's nonsensical rants). 

Both DC and DCC require you to keep the left rail on the left and the right rail on the right. You can tie any amount of track and turnouts together without violating this principle, with one exception. If track departs out one leg of a turnout and returns via the other leg, you have a reversing loop that will require special wiring to handle. A quick test is to place your finger on one rail and trace it, remembering to stay on that rail as you go through a turnout. If you ever end up back on a piece of track you've already traced with your finger on the opposite rail, you have a reversing loop somewhere.

That said, you're in a dither about nothing. Wiring one of these isn't too hard in DC, and is simple in DCC. Create the track plan you want, and we'll help you sort out the reversing loop (if any) later.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, if your two tracks passing the station are actually
the 'left' and 'right' sides of an oval, you would have
a 'reverse loop' situation if you used a crossover
between those tracks so the trains coming 'back' could
access the platform. If you are DCC this is not 
a problem. You would use a DCC reverse loop
controller that automatically matches 'polarity'.
The Digitrax AR1 usually sells for around 29.00.

Don


----------

